# Robert Ludlum's Bourne books



## safari invasion (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone read any of these books? With these movies coming out based on them, I was wondering whether they were really worth reading. I know they've already started working on the film version for The Bourne Ultimatum and I think its safe to assume they'll turn The Bourne Legacy into film as well (though I think that book was written by someone else?). I was just curious how good the books were.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 4, 2004)

Personally, I liked them. If you enjoy action pacted spy novels, you will prolably enjoy them. The series is barely like the movies, so you may be surprised by how many unexcpected things happen, (I think Bourne is attacted much more frequently in the books) They are large, but fast reads, Ludlum sometimes overamps the action, or drags on a few pages, but overall, I'd say the books are worth your time. 

And whats this about the third book being by a diffrent author, I'd never noticed anything like it...


----------



## The Admiral (Aug 4, 2004)

First of all, the books are completely unlike the movies.  Both involve a guy who can fight very well and who lost his memory.  That's about the extend of the similarity.  Really, the plots don't even involve the same things.  (And Bourne isn't actually named Bourne in the books.)

That said, the books are very good (MUCH better than the movies).  I don't read many books of that type anymore--I'm more into the classis right now--but I used to, and Ludlum is one of the best thriller writers out there.


----------



## safari invasion (Aug 6, 2004)

The Admiral said:
			
		

> And Bourne isn't actually named Bourne in the books.



To be fair, his real name isn't Bourne in the movies either...


----------



## Makaveli the don (Aug 7, 2004)

Bourne is named Bourne in the Bourne series. Its just a decision of which person he really is, is he Jason Bourne, the killer supreme? Or is he David Webb, the lost professor?


----------



## A_MacLaren (Aug 17, 2004)

I've never read the books, but I'm interested to hear what you have to say about Van Lustbader taking over the franchise. Good call, or bad?


----------

